# Oakly and Caue's trip to Belfast Maine.



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Is that ice on Oaklys chest? Brrrrrr it looks cold, but dogs look wonderful. Wonderful pictures of the two and their cousins. Really looks like a picture postcard Christmas. Wonderful!

Thank you so much for sharing, your kids are just beautiful and sure they enjoyed the day.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

That looks a bit chilly but lots of fun. I think you should have given Caue a quick boating adventure..


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I have missed your pictures. Nice to see your kids again and their friends too


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Handsome crew! Are those your sister's labs?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

So, I am guessing that even your hardy guys didn't get in the water? I especially love the shot of all 4 (how did you get them all to stand perfectly in a line like that?) and the silhouettes of Oakly and Caue.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice Rob! The boys look terrific!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Did they try to go in the water.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures of the gang! Looks like a fun trip for all.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Looks like a great day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

What beautiful pictures-they all look SO HAPPY!! WHAT a nice outing!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Your handsome boys sure make being wet and cold look like fun! Ruggedly handsome, as always!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like a good time. Loved the breeds stick together photo.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

great pics of all the dogs! sure looks cold!


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice crew and the pics are amazing  Good times.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great shots....love the one of the two goldens, versus the two labs....just wonderful....looks like they all had a good time!!! Thanks for taking us with you!!!!:wavey:


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Really nice pics - thanks for sharing


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

always great to see these boys, looks like they have frosty chests on that first one ?


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

What a perfect present for your pups!! Really great photos.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Deber said:


> Is that ice on Oaklys chest? Brrrrrr it looks cold, but dogs look wonderful. Wonderful pictures of the two and their cousins. Really looks like a picture postcard Christmas. Wonderful!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing, your kids are just beautiful and sure they enjoyed the day.


That's the way Maine Dogs like water to be on their fur: frozen! My boy just went swimming the day after Christmas (not in the ocean but fresh water river), which was about 25 degrees in my neck of the woods, but we were running, so even after swimming, he was still panting  These retrievers are quite resilient!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

that last shot needs a Frame Methinks....  Lovely Dogs. they are ALL so Camera Friendly!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

love the pictures, really like the one in the boat...that would be my Noah, and he would be the one sitting while everyone else rowed.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhhhh...da wet Boys! Yep, wet goldenseal and dry labs....hmmm...

Great Pics Rob, I love seeing your two!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like alot of fun up in the white stuff. I seem to remember what it looks like but mine dont know what it is. You and your sisters dogs had a great day getting to do so many great things and seeing so many exciting places. Love the boys.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful photos, Rob - as always.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great pictures and great captions! Ha ha, we want tug boats!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures! They all look like a fun bunch.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great shots. Especially the last one with the muted background.


----------

